# Congo Tetra



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

Recently,I saw one of my female Congos take a bite out of my Anubias. This was not the first time it took a bite out of a leaf. I had to remove the fish before it finishes off a Anubia leaf. One of the leaves was already half eaten. Do Congos really eat plants?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How did I know this is what this thread would be about? 

I had to take a school of six Congo tetras out of my 44 gallon because they were damaging my _Anubias barteri var. nana_ . New leaves were chewed down to nubs. Offering additional vegetable matter didn't help. Since they've been replaced with rummies, I haven't seen it again.

Jeff Senske told me that he has had the same problem. I don't know how some people get away with keeping them together.


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*Not alone*

Now I know I'm not alone with this experience...Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never kept them, but I would have never guessed they'd be plant eaters.

That's good to keep in the memory bank.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought about buying them once..... I did some research and I believe the term "salad shooter" was used to describe them. HEHE
jB


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I am reviving this decade old thread. 

What’s your experience with Congo tetra. Are they regular plant eater, or just occasional muncher. I’m looking for shoaling/schooling fish for my planted cichlid tank and Congo fits my criteria for being large, showy, peaceful, and slow moving. Every YouTube, thread and profile I came across says that Congo is very popular and plant plant friendly except this thread. How true is the negative opinion on Congo. I don’t want to make the mistake of buying fish that I later regret. I have Anubias, Buce, Java fern and Crypt and it red flagged me that Congo love to eat Anubias.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never kept Congo tetras, but if you are looking for an alternative, many of the larger rainbowfish have the characteristics you are looking for.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Several fish eat certain plants. I lost all of my Blyxa japonnica when one or more of my fish began using them as a salad bar. I never saw a single fish doing the eating, but they trimmed all of them down to nubbins. I haven't had Congo tetras, but I have come close to getting them a few times. If all they eat is anubias I would never have known about their bad habit, because I have no anubias.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Rainbows are comparable in size to Congo , but they are too active and I prefer slower Congo. Fish that are too fast that dart around the tank are stressful to me. I love the majestic silhouette of Congo and their big head and eyes make them look more intelligent than Rainbows. There are other large tetra or barbs to choose from, but many are too small, too active, non shoaling, or plant nipper.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've 12 Congo tetras (Phenacogramma/Alestopetersius caudalis) and lots of Anubias. I've never seen any damage to the Anubias leaves, but they did trim all my Riccardia down except for the spot they couldn't reach. Perhaps it depends on which Congo tetra as well.


----------

